# Wilderness Tac Belt



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Does anyone use this belt??

http://thewilderness.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/3/products_id/36

What is the difference between the original and the polymer lined??

Does the original hold up a medium frame handgun and spare mag ok??

I have a nice Rosen gun belt that I use all the time. I'd like to find something a little more casual for range, woods bumming etc....


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Link doesn't work...

Is this the one you were referring to? http://thewilderness.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/3/products_id/35


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Close, I was talking about the Orig. Belt 


LINK FIXED


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Does anyone use this belt??
> 
> http://thewilderness.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/3/products_id/36
> 
> ...


JW, I've been using an original belt for over 10 years and it's still in good shape. I've used it with 1911's, Beretta 92/96's and a few N frame Smith's so I think it will work Ok with a med frame auto. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I ordered a 5 stitch original yesterday......hopefully it will come in while I'm in Chicago this week and will be here when I get home......


----------

